
Nearly 50% of Twitter Accounts Talking about Coronavirus Might Be Bots - exogeny
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dygnwz/if-youre-talking-about-coronavirus-on-twitter-youre-probably-a-bot
======
exogeny
>A spokesperson for Twitter told VICE News that they’re “prioritizing the
removal of COVID-19 content when it has a call to action that could
potentially cause harm,” a policy that they adopted on March 18. Since then,
they’ve removed more than 2,200 tweets.

LOL. Imagine thinking 2,200 is some large or notable amount.

As has been discussed lots and lots in regards to Twitter's feckless and
pathetic attempts to curb this problem, they're heavily incentivized _not_ to:
as a public company, they live and die by vanity metrics. And if turns out a
very, very large percentage of their activity is fraudulent, well..

